
How the Gap in the Resume of Many Working Mothers Affects Their Career - lilicawat
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-the-gap-in-the-resume-of-many-working-mothers-affects-their-career-3402ba0b3a84
======
bitcharmer
My wife had extreme difficulties trying to resume her career after a 5 year
break. With all the talk about supporting women in tech and working mothers
her rich experience as a team lead for a leading consultancy (big 5) didn't
matter at all. She was unhirable simply because she dared to devote 5 years of
her life to her family.

